# 2015 Garage Haunt — Dr. Maniaco



## Dr. Maniaco

I know it's a late start, but with the job going in a new direction, and my boy getting ready to go off to college, I'm doing what i can. Today was kind of a free day ... what with no work, and rainy ... so I made my first prop for the Garage Haunt. I repurposed my witch from last year. I used one of those inflatable mannequins last year, but man ... was it stiff looking. So this time I gave her a hunch. It looks much better.




























I hope to do more tomorrow.


----------



## bobzilla

Very nice!


----------



## Lightman

Very natural looking....the posture is spot on. Love the facial expression too. Great job!

BTW...its never too late...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Thanks guys. The aim is to tease her hair a bit, and have a really mean wolf at her side. (a done-over animated Christmas deer)

I still have a Hannibal Lecter to do ... as well as redoing my Exterminator, and an acid-bath guy, and maybe a mad doctor — if I have enough stuff to make a body frame. Or maybe that'll be me this year ... a giant jack-o-lantern scarecrow, a corpse peeking around a door, my giant spider ...

... and then the background scenes. So as much as I appreciate the "it's never too late" sentiment ...


----------



## matrixmom

She's perfect! Cant wait to see her all lit.


----------



## heresjohnny

One son just finished first year of college, one the first year of high school, big reorg at work, I feel your pain! I am just starting my first props too.

The witch is awesome, love the decrepit look you get with the eye sewn shut!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

matrixmom said:


> She's perfect! Cant wait to see her all lit.


... she doesn't drink.


----------



## Hairazor

Your details work is great


----------



## RoxyBlue

The pose really makes her look like a person and not a prop.

And I haven't even started yet, so don't feel bad. You're ahead of at least one person No, make that two - Spooky1 hasn't started anything, either.

LOL @ "she doesn't drink":jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Having a cocktail (CaptainsBlood) and watching a few Warehouse 13 episodes after a day of "propping."

So, you all know I'm about repurposing. I started re-doing my exterminator prop, and I took my toxic waste barrel and added a disolving corpse.




























just a quick shot with my UV flashlight


----------



## deadSusan

Love the witch! And the corpse seems a little surprised to be in a barrel of toxic goo! Great work.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Threw this guy together yesterday ... still needs work, but the idea is there.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Added a wolf to the witch to create a photo op piece. Can't wait to get it out of the basement and set up properly to get some good pictures.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nice wolf!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice wolf!


Thanks! It's our Christmas deer. It sways its head back and forth, and I'm going to set up an iPod with growls looping.


----------



## Chefthad

Awesome


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Today I made a bucket of people-parts.


----------



## Hairazor

WOW, just WOW! Great bucket of body parts


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Great work all around!! The bucket of body parts isn't my thing, but it's really creepy!! Lol!! I prefer a more gothic Halloween, sans blood and gore, but this is awesome!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'm suddenly really hungry for take-out.....:googly:

Fabulous parts there, Doc!


----------



## deadSusan

Now that is a PILE of gooey parts!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

RoxyBlue said:


> I'm suddenly really hungry for take-out.....:googly:


Roxy ... you ain't right. And for that, I'm grateful.

I'm going to have my hands full with this project and the Office Haunt, too. There's some overlap, so I hope I can make that work to my advantage. The office haunt is on Friday, and we'll be setting up Thursday/Friday. After, I need to tear-down and take home the parts I need there, and spend Friday evening and Saturday finishing my home haunt.

Fortunately, I find "Halloween Adrenaline" to be strong and long-lasting.

(Good heavens ...! I just looked at my stats on the right. I don't FEEL 55 ... !)


----------



## shmork

Nice work!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Nice work...that bucket of parts is just NASTY...in a good sort of way!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

The following link is to my Pinterest Board for Halloween 2015

https://www.pinterest.com/jimterri1/halloween-2015/

That's where most of the better pictures I took are.

Like this one:









And this:









It was a good year ... we had about 100 TOTs, and the weather held out - but just barely! I took some video too, but that will have to wait. So much to do. I have to compile everything from the Office Haunt too.


----------



## RoxyBlue

It looks lovely, Doc!


----------



## Copchick

Very nice Dr. M. I really like all your props!


----------



## Hairazor

Your props are amazing and I like your use of lighting and color


----------



## heresjohnny

Now all of that came together nicely! Very unique look.


----------



## Lightman

Terrific job! High quality props in a controlled environment (the garage)...fantastic!


----------



## punkineater

Your witch is superb!!! And who doesn't love a bucket of people parts~everything looks great!


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Sorry I didn't comment sooner, I somehow missed this. I really liked your atomic waste Skelli and just loved your witch!


----------



## House of Darkness

The Atomic Waste Creep is superb! I love your work. :jol:


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Finally ... here's a link to the walk-through for the Garage Haunt:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Nicely done, Doc! A lot of love and creepiness went into the details.


----------



## matrixmom

I love that glowing face and the perfect blue light cast on those hanging chains. Genius having the light shine from the side. Perfect!


----------



## Dead Things

Really cool haunt, that witch is one if the best I have ever seen, hands down!!!


----------



## MPR_Dan

The lighting is awesome and great design overall. You really made great use of the space without over or under doing it. Is that spider homemade or purchased?


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

Hey MPR_Dan ... sorry it took so long, but I've been "off-grid" for a while. The spider is home-made. I made it 2 (?) years ago for my Spider Nest Haunt. I like finding new ways to use my props.


----------

